# Black Striping on the dobok...



## Spookey (May 17, 2005)

Dear All,

Knowing that we have a vast mixture of Taekwon-Do "styles" represented on this board...I wish to pose the following question...

What are your kwan's, dojang's, or organization's rules regarding striping?

Please state your explanation as well as representing your kwan or organizational affiliation.

TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## BrandiJo (May 17, 2005)

my inst have a black stripe on the tops and down the leg of their uniform, its somethign you have the option of getting when you become a black belt and my school is UTA but im not sure if that is a thing the UTA does or just my school cus my school dont do just UTA stuff


----------



## Marginal (May 18, 2005)

Black trim on the top's bottom at 1st dan, stripes at 4th Dan IIRC.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 18, 2005)

Our organization is WTF/Chung Do related.  The only one wearing stripes is the master, 5th dan.  Well, except for one 1st dan young man who got permission to wear the three striped dobok top and pants.  A bit precocious.  Most of the black belts wear black uniforms with awful gold Korean letters on the back.  Mine is plain.  We also wear white uniforms, red and blue but the black belts only have white/v-neck black, no bottom trim.  TW


----------



## Gemini (May 18, 2005)

We are WTF affiliated. We have solid white through the color belts, White w/Black V neck for the BB's but as of just last week, our newest 2nd Dan's got the 3 stripe Dobaks and pants. For us existing 2nd Dan's, we were given the option, but everyone of us chose to keep our original White/Black trim's. I would feel too self concious in such a get up.


----------



## bignick (May 18, 2005)

Black belts wear the black V-neck and no other trim, as can be seen from my photo....


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2005)

We're not TKD, but we used to wear all white unis with black pants option available at blue belt, half-black ranks wore the white top with black trim on the lapels and bottom.  Black belts wear all black - um, no gold lettering - or other colors (red, blue).


----------



## Spookey (May 18, 2005)

Dear All,

We are former members of the ITF and our chief instructor was ITF-IIC. General striping is according to the basic ITF standards...1st-3rd Dans have striping on the bottom of the jacket only, 4th Dan and above have military striping (arms and legs). Also, those 1st-3rd Dans that are assistant instructors where striping on the pants and sleeves, but the striping is only 1/4 inch.

TAEKWON!
SpooKey

Love to hear from anyone with the whole lapel or the ankles (as seen in Tangsoodo and Hapkido) striped!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 18, 2005)

I never realized that the trim on your uniforms had any coorilation to rank.  
Learn something new everyday.

Can sombody point me in a direction or post a general uniform trim vs. rank structor.  So I may know what the ranks are of my fellow black belt from the TKD organizations.

Thank you 

Rick


----------



## Jim Tindell (May 18, 2005)

Every school is different regarding the trim.


----------



## Gemini (May 19, 2005)

The general rule of thumb is all white for color belts and a black V neck for BB's. But as mentioned several times above, many schools have slight variations. Often times, young BB's (poomes) may have a red and black V neck.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 19, 2005)

My old TKD school was the same as Gemini stated above. White-trimmed, Japanese style robes for lower ranks, black-trimmed, Korean style robes for BBs.


----------



## Yeti (May 19, 2005)

Checked last night at class to be sure...

The 1st through 5th Dans at my dojang wear the black trimmed V-neck only..no other striping.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 19, 2005)

We only wear plain white v-necks for color-belts (except for the demo team. They wear red/white doboks). When you recieve your BB, they get a white v-neck dobok with black trim only. My master instructor is the only one that wears a black uniform. The instructors do have blue/white uniforms (for 3rd dans and above it seems). Or other school owners within our system can also wear black. We are WTF affiliated, but have our own system.


----------



## Shu2jack (May 24, 2005)

For the ATA (we use the "karate-ish" uniforms instead of the olympic TKD uniforms), the black trim is....

-Black stripe only on the bottom trim of the front flap below the belt for non-instructor black belts.

-Black stripe around the collar and the trim of the uniform for those who completed their instructor certification through the ATA.

-One black stripe on the outside part of each leg for 4th degrees and higher.


----------



## Miles (May 25, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> The general rule of thumb is all white for color belts and a black V neck for BB's. .... Often times, young BB's (poomes) may have a red and black V neck.


This is exactly how we do it.  No stripes on arms/legs/belts.  At the Kukkiwon, you were not allowed to take the Instructor certification test if you wore the Adidas Grandmaster uniform.

Miles


----------



## Spookey (May 25, 2005)

Aye Guys,

I have a big problem with getting the stripes to stay on my V-neck dobok...

HeHeEEEheeee:boing1: ....my dobok doesnt have a v-neck!

TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## Miles (May 30, 2005)

Spookey,

 Once you try a v-neck, you'll never go back to a cross-over!

 Take Care,

 Miles


----------



## TigerWoman (May 31, 2005)

Ditto that, this is especially true for women! And I hated those darn strings!  They were always breaking. TW


----------



## Spookey (May 31, 2005)

TigerWoman,

 You know in all my years I havent had the strings break on a dobok. Even the student weight that I wear in the summer have never broken or given out...plenty of missing sleeves thought!

TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## Jim Tindell (May 31, 2005)

My v-neck doesn't fit well on me.


----------



## bignick (May 31, 2005)

Me either....

I've worn the jacket from my judo gi a few times in class when I couldn't find my V-neck, forgot to wash it, or we were gonna be showing some throws or self defense in class.

I've been thinking of going back to the old style crossover, but the only place you find them is for tang soo do... Anybody have some recommendations  on quality, but relatively inexpensive crossover doboks?


----------



## Marginal (May 31, 2005)

Velcro's the way to go!


----------



## The Kai (Jun 1, 2005)

You should only tie the strings on the Gi top during "formal" occasions.  The strings are not designed to work as a closure system (they are not strong enough).  I was taught that if you move correctly your top will not open (also velcro up around the solar plexius area might be a help for the girls)


----------



## Spookey (Jun 1, 2005)

Big Nick,


The easiest rought is as follows:

-Buy the Dobok of your liking
-Buy a role of black ribbon (local fabric store)
-Take it to an alteration shop and have it striped to your instructors liking

This works well for me as we generally dont wear the same striping style as the Moo Duk Kwan/Tang Soo Do style doboks!

TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## Miles (Jun 1, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> You should only tie the strings on the Gi top during "formal" occasions. The strings are not designed to work as a closure system (they are not strong enough). I was taught that if you move correctly your top will not open (also velcro up around the solar plexius area might be a help for the girls)


 Todd, your statement about the top not coming open is a new one on me (and internally inconsistent-not strong enough to keep the uniform closed when there would be no need for them if the uniform did not come open).

 I have seen numerous photos of high-ranking karateka whose gi tops came undone.  Heck, I've trained to the point where my cross-over top was coming open and my belt falling off.  Sorry if this is off-topic...

 Miles


----------



## Miles (Jun 1, 2005)

Jim Tindell said:
			
		

> My v-neck doesn't fit well on me.


 Why Jim?

 Miles


----------



## Jim Tindell (Jun 1, 2005)

I dunno. I'm pretty tall... and really skinny. All of the V-neck tops I've tried run very wide, so when I put my belt on, the top gets all bunched up above the belt as I move around. It looks stupid. If they had a not-so-wide top, I would get it.


----------

